# Whats up with IWI Jericho 941



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I recently read a review on the IWI Jericho 941 and I liking it alot. From all that Ive read its a great gun and it can't be half bad if its standard issue for Israeli military. 

So why can't I find it anywhere? Ive come across a couple places online, but when asking around local shops they all seem uninterested in it. Am I missing something or should I keep looking?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Based on the CZ series, it is an excellent pistol. I believe it has been discontinued and replaced with the Baby Eagle.

If you're lucky, you can find a used one with the extra .41ActionExpress barrel.

Check out the IWI website for dealers and latest info.


Although nice, I'm planning to invest in a CZ75 compact. Why settle for an imitation?


----------



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I looked at the cz75, but that jericho grip looks nasty good! Im also considering the walther ppx m1 9mm. Decisions decisions.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It is a good gun and is still being sold,the timing was bad for the intro of the pistol. 
When it came out it had interchangeable barrels for the 9mm & .41 AE. The gun was named for the calibers that it fired, 9 and 41.:numbchuck:
The .41 AE was quickly dionsaured by the .40 S&W. Have you ever heard of the .41 AE? NOPE! Nobody has.
(There was a short caliber war, fought in the 1990's and the .40 won.)

If the gun has a 9mm/.40 barrel installed, it is perfectly usable. The .41 barrel is useless.

Here is a link to a Wikipedia article, it's pretty informative.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IWI_Jericho_941*


----------



## ND6F (Apr 24, 2016)

*LOVE that Baby Eagle !!*

I have a Baby Desert Eagle compact 9mm and I LOVE IT !!


----------

